# Breffus of champions



## Puff1 (May 9, 2009)

Grilled chuck eyes, eggs, and potatoes.


----------



## bigwheel (May 9, 2009)

Looks mighty laruapin. Now when I come for a visit I prefer my eggs skillet fried over medium. That be where the yellows is still runny but the clear snot looking stuff has dissapeared from the white part. Yum yum. 

bigwheel


----------



## Toby Keil (May 9, 2009)

Now that's my kind of breakfast...great job Puff!


----------



## big dude (May 9, 2009)

Now that's a breakfast worth rolling out of bed for and it inspired me.  Just got out some filet to cook up for the wife's breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2009)

look at you boy!  you hit the lottery or something?


----------



## wittdog (May 9, 2009)

I thought you didn't eat breakfust


----------



## john a (May 9, 2009)

All of the required food sources Puff. Where's the pops?


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2009)

Dave I eat breffus on the weekends. During the week it's high octane coffee only.   
John it was a little to early. Even for me.  8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 10, 2009)

Those are some lean looking chuck eyes. I think they pulled one over on ya.
Fine eating regardless....looks yummy!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 10, 2009)

Im hungry  too that make it worse, looks super


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Those are some lean looking chuck eyes. I think they pulled one over on ya.
> Fine eating regardless....looks yummy!


It said chuckeye on the package.  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top round are labeled as 'London broil' too......but they're not London broil!  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 10, 2009)

Breakfast of Champions? Who were you cooking for?    Nice way to start your day!


----------



## Qjuju (May 10, 2009)

Mighty fine looking breakfast!!


----------



## Rag1 (May 10, 2009)

Nothing gay about that breakfast. 8)


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well regardless of wut you two think they were, they were damn good!  :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come on now Puff Puff, nobody said they weren't good, just that they weren't chuck eyes!    (Scotty tolt me to write that)


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come on now Puff Puff, nobody said they weren't good, just that they weren't chuck eyes!    (Scotty tolt me to write that)[/quote:kh8esnxg]
Sometimes you just have to take chances in life and "believe" what the package says. 
(Don't listen to Scotty...he's a bad, bad man.)


----------



## DJ (May 10, 2009)

Looks/Looked Xcellent! No idea whut the meat was, but it looked good to me!
dj


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2009)

DJ said:
			
		

> Looks/Looked Xcellent! *No idea whut the meat was*, but it looked good to me!
> dj



That's okay, neither does Puff!  :roll:


----------



## Chiles (May 11, 2009)

Looks great except for one thing...

Where is the cheese?!?  You can't have a breffus without cheese.


----------



## Puff1 (May 11, 2009)

Chiles said:
			
		

> Looks great except for one thing...
> 
> Where is the cheese?!?  You can't have a breffus without cheese.


What was I thinking? I am ashamed.


----------

